# Ammo tax in Connecticut 50% increase in price ? HB 5700



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Darn I hope this doesn't pass or become a trend






https://www.cga.ct.gov/asp/cgabills...illType=Bill&bill_num=HB05700&which_year=2019


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This kind of stuff reminds me of prohibition, just creates a black market. Another knee-jerk reaction that will have no affect.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

"Poll Taxes" have already been ruled to be UnConstitutional.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

'Constitution State' my ass!!!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

50% tax increase sounds like the tax is going up 50% But the whole price is going up.
Yep this stop them bad guys right in there tracks ,,I feel safer already


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Liberals are ugly.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Roll your own.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Great news, because as we all know the whack jobs, nut jobs, criminals, those with severe anger issues, mentally unstable, bank robber's, crack dealers and every other degenerate won't be able to afford ammo. 

Three cheers for we will no longer shiver in our pantalonse as we have lived in fear.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> 50% tax increase sounds like the tax is going up 50% But the whole price is going up.
> Yep this stop them bad guys right in there tracks ,,I feel safer already


As stated in the bill:


> That title 12 of the general statutes be amended to increase the rate
> of the sales and use taxes on ammunition *to fifty per cent*.


It is not that the current tax rate is increasing by half of what it is now.
It is that the total tax on the item will now be 50% of its purchase price.
A $20 box of ammunition will now cost $30 with the new tax added.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rep. Jillian Gilchrest, 18th Dist. CT
Sen. Will Haskell, 26th Dist. CT

People of Connecticut, listen and listen well, the 2 Connecticut Representatives named above are evil traitors to freedom and liberty. Vote them out.

(Or send them tarred and feathered on a rail to Venezuela...)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anti origionalists that want to abolish or change the origional bill of rights it to enslave the people and give government absolute control over people. Too many deneigh this or just want free stuff worse. Payments to people for daily expenses from the government treasure will destroy this nation.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have said this before on this site as well as other places.. so mark my words

Liberal/progressive/socialist will hamper 2a by attacking ammunition via regulation, taxes and import bans. And the liberal courts will uphold it; even the scotus as it’s not infringing on the right to own a gun.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> I have said this before on this site as well as other places.. so mark my words
> 
> Liberal/progressive/socialist will hamper 2a by attacking ammunition via regulation, taxes and import bans. And the liberal courts will uphold it; even the scotus as it's not infringing on the right to own a gun.


Fortunately the term arms was used. No gun. Not fire arms. Ammunition to a gun is a kin to arrows for a bow. All are arms.


----------

